# Viewing large PDF files on iPhone 3G



## Neo (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi All,

I have a large pdf file (FCE User Manual) that I want to keep locally on my iPhone top view at any time. Has anyone had any success with accomplishing this. Appearantly, the App "Filemgr" does not work with large size files. There is another app called Annotate, but I am not sure if it handles large files (couldn't find any reviews that spoke to this.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Randy


----------



## Macified (Sep 18, 2003)

Can you split the file into smaller chunks for easier storage and use? It won't be as easy to search since you won't have all the data in one file but it will at least make it usable.


----------



## Neo (Jul 18, 2008)

Thanks for the response Macified.
This splitting up of the file did cross my mind. I'll try it if I can't find an app that will open it up.

Randy


----------



## miniphone (Jul 24, 2008)

You can convert PDF file to word document and upload it to docs.google.com, browse the user manual in Safari.


----------



## ilya37 (Jul 9, 2009)

Neo said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a large pdf file (FCE User Manual) that I want to keep locally on my iPhone top view at any time. Has anyone had any success with accomplishing this.


Try the Good Reader app from Goodiware. It easily handles PDF files as large as 1GB, and allows arbitrary zoom without losing crispness. I have been using it daily for months now and can strongly recommend it.

Good luck!


----------



## crawford (Oct 8, 2005)

I keep PDFs in my email folders and view them from there.

But I'm curious about what you're planning... my iPhone seems to choke on large PDFs, especially those with graphics (even as little as 5-10 pages, 800 kb)

Anyone else have issues with large PDFs? Could my issue be with the way they're being rendered in Mail?


----------



## ilya37 (Jul 9, 2009)

*try Good Reader app*



crawford said:


> I keep PDFs in my email folders and view them from there.
> 
> But I'm curious about what you're planning... my iPhone seems to choke on large PDFs, especially those with graphics (even as little as 5-10 pages, 800 kb)
> 
> Anyone else have issues with large PDFs? Could my issue be with the way they're being rendered in Mail?


It's a known problem that iPhone's built-in PDF viewer chokes on large PDFs.
There is an app called Good Reader, which is great for viewing large PDFs:
goodiware.com :: products :: GoodReader
I've had very good experience with it, and judging by the reviews so have many others.
You can save email attachments into it using the app's built-in web browser.

Good luck!


----------



## archangel (Jan 1, 2003)

Is everybody satisfied with Good Reader? I have a 23MB pdf service manual that I'd like to keep on the iphone but the current software won't open it.


----------



## ilya37 (Jul 9, 2009)

archangel said:


> Is everybody satisfied with Good Reader? I have a 23MB pdf service manual that I'd like to keep on the iphone but the current software won't open it.


That's strange, it opens much larger files for me.
Send your file to "support at goodiware dot com", they usually reply fast.
You can use MailBigFile.com | Send Large Files - Quick & Easy - Free Service - Web Transfer - Pro & Business Accounts to send large attachments.


----------



## ilya37 (Jul 9, 2009)

archangel said:


> Is everybody satisfied with Good Reader? I have a 23MB pdf service manual that I'd like to keep on the iphone but the current software won't open it.


I've used Good Reader to open much larger files than 23MB.
If you have trouble with your file, you can send the file to "support at goodiware dot com" and they usually get back pretty quickly. If your email service does not let you attach large files, use MailBigFile.com | Send Large Files - Quick & Easy - Free Service - Web Transfer - Pro & Business Accounts .

Good luck!


----------



## pwstoneman (Feb 12, 2009)

Another option...

I use Air Sharing Pro for this purpose. For me it solved two problems. First the ability to transfer and store files (pdf, doc etc) outside of the mail app. And secondly the ability to view the same files regardless of size. Works well for me.

Cheers


----------

